# San Mateo shows this Fri, Sat & Sunday



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

A couple of people from the forum have contacted me about the San Mateo shows this week. It looks like at least two forum members (in addition to those that show their dogs) on Saturday (Dec 29).

Since it seems like I always forget to post about local shows until it is too late, I figured I should post it here.

It will be held at the San Mateo Expo Center. I believe parking is now $8.00, but there are no other entry fees to get into the show.

The Havanese will show indoors, so even if we get rain, you can enjoy it without getting too wet. It is a cold building though, so wear layers or bring a coat.

*Friday*: Havanese show around 11:30am. (I'll look up the ring later if anyone is interested.)
*Saturday*: Havanese are schedule at 1:15 pm, but there are 30 dogs ahead of them, so it will probably be closer to 2:00 or 2:15pm if all those 30 dogs show up. This one is in Ring 4.
*Sunday*: (Added later) The Havanese are scheduled at 12:30 in Ring 3, but they are scheduled to follow 33 other dogs, which means it could be almost 1:30 before they actually enter the ring.

I take the Delaware St. exit, but now that I think about it, that may be from Hwy 92 and not 101. Mapquest has good directions for it. It is the San Mateo Expo Center (or Expo Hall?).


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Thanks for the info Kimberly! I am tied up Friday and Saturday, but I would be interested in going on Sunday so if you get an update let me know.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I went last year and am looking forward to going again....hopefully my schedule works out
Good luck Kimberly and Piaget!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

*MeMe's going to San Mateo*

Kimberley - what fun that you and Piaget are going to be here too. What class did you enter him in? Does he become a special since he has his championship? I've got MeMe entered all three days and it's such a treat not having to drive very far that I'll probably end up being late. LOL


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Me&2Girls said:


> Kimberley - what fun that you and Piaget are going to be here too. What class did you enter him in? Does he become a special since he has his championship? I've got MeMe entered all three days and it's such a treat not having to drive very far that I'll probably end up being late. LOL


WOW 2 forum members to root for!!!:whoo:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Shoot, we will not be able to attend. It is so close to me too...we'll be in Tahoe from Thu-Sun. Kimberly, are you showing anyone?


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

We won't be there~ We are celebrating Christmas with hubby's mom, sis and bro-in-law and his brother is here from Alaska. And I am really really really hoping that my grandpa is home from the hospital by then so we can celebrate with him too~!!
But gooooood luck to everyone showing!eace:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Good luck everyone and remember the cameras!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I'll be there on Saturaday and can't wait to see our little Havs in the show ring.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Cheryl, I added Sunday's info for you in the original post.


----------



## Callalilly (Apr 30, 2007)

Kimberly never having been to a dog show (once but it was a very long time ago and I didn't have a specific breed to cheer on!) which show would you say is the best to see?

The family and I will probably be taking the train up - :suspicious:
should be fun ~

Thanks


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

My guess is that the Friday or Sunday shows will be better than Saturday. Saturday will probably be the busiest one though!

By the way, if anyone wants a judging schedule so they can go see other breeds as well, they are available online and I can link to each day's schedule tomorrow.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Havtahava said:


> My guess is that the Friday or Sunday shows will be better than Saturday. Saturday will probably be the busiest one though!
> 
> By the way, if anyone wants a judging schedule so they can go see other breeds as well, they are available online and I can link to each day's schedule tomorrow.


A link to judging schedules would be great. 
Why is Friday and Sunday better days. I definitely can't make Sunday, and most likely won't be able to make Friday either.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

OK, here are the judging schedules in PDF files if anyone would like to print them and see other breeds.

Friday's Judging Schedule for All Breeds
Saturday's Judging Schedule for All Breeds
Sunday's Judging Schedule for All Breeds

If you see many breeds all set for the same ring at the same time, they show in the order listed. Everyone tries to be ready to enter the ring at the time posted, but you know that as long as the other dogs ahead of you in other breeds are not absent, you have a little bit of time to wait. Sometimes no one will show in the other breed, so then it moves quickly. The judge for Saturday likes to move very fast, so there won't be many delays in the judging.

Julia, it's a totally personal opinion, and my opinion alone, that wouldn't be good for me to post prior to the show.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Sorry we will miss it too .. I wanted to meet Piaget in person .. 
We are back in the desert - it is so cold here . I keep wondering if the plants are going to freeze at night . It never fails as soon as they put in the petunias we get a cold snap !!
I keep wondering just where is this global warming occurring . Not here that is for sure ..
Today they had a little snow event for the kids - sliding down a hill - they Trucked in the snow . 
I am going to take the boys over when they have their walk so they can see the snow up close and personal . It will not be melting much today .


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

We won't be able to attend as we have house guests. It would have been lovely to see the furbabies perform. Kimberly, are you showing Piaget? All the best!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Good luck Piaget and Kimberly!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Everyone charge up their digital cameras and camcorders, I am expecting to live vicariously!

Amanda


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm hoping to be there Saturday.  Gotta make a few tiny arrangements since it'll be a long day!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I showed Piaget today. He did really well, but didn't win. A bitch won the breed, and Linda & Wendell Strike's boy, Piper, took Best of Opposite.

I was planning to not show him on Saturday, but just watching it ringside. This judge probably won't even look at us if we are in the ring. I don't usually even bother showing to him most of the time. With so many of you going, I'm torn. There is no way for him to win tomorrow, but we can always show just for fun... He loves it out there and I enjoy showing him! We'll see.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Kimberly,

Whatever you decide about showing Piaget tomorrow will be ok. I look forward to just seeing you guys.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> I showed Piaget today. He did really well, but didn't win. A bitch won the breed, and Linda & Wendell Strike's boy, Piper, took Best of Opposite.
> 
> I was planning to not show him on Saturday, but just watching it ringside. This judge probably won't even look at us if we are in the ring. I don't usually even bother showing to him most of the time. With so many of you going, I'm torn. There is no way for him to win tomorrow, but we can always show just for fun... He loves it out there and I enjoy showing him! We'll see.


I really wanted to go today but:frusty:.......I'm hoping to get there Sunday but Saturday is the best for me now.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Sally, Saturday is good for me too! It'll be fun to see you and Julia and Kimberly and Lisa too! :whoo:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

You know, the more I think about it, the more sure I am that I am not going to show Piaget. I don't get to sit back and just watch the dogs often. There is a special visiting from Southern California (Piper) and a special from Florida with her handler (Pink with Harry). Pink is one of the top 10 Havanese in the country right now and just had a Best in Show a week or two ago. There was another male special that was in the ring with Piper and Piaget and I was so busy with everything else going on that I don't even know who it was. It bugs me when I can't even tell someone which dogs were showing with me. I'm definitely due for a ringside viewing!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

good buddy said:


> Sally, Saturday is good for me too! It'll be fun to see you and Julia and Kimberly and Lisa too!


:whoo:
Looking forward to it!
Sally


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> I'm definitely due for a ringside viewing!


I would love to hear your input ringside! :ear: Most of the time, I'm having a blast but don't the the slightest idea what's going on! It would be nice to know just what I'm seeing.


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

PLEASE PLEASE TELL me what time where how long blah blah!!

I would like to try to come...a huge stretch as I have benn working till midnite lately - office moving- and a din party tomorrow - but DH cooks! really great too!


SO again - shre when and what time would you meet - and how long does it last??? sorry so many questions..

Oh and do you take your dogs??


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Kimberly are you showing on Sunday? My daughter is up visiting and only here for 3 days, but I may be able to come and watch on Sunday as they will be watching their football game then. San Mateo is pretty close to me too and I'd love to come and watch. What do you think of the judge?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Catherine, all of the information is up in the original post, except that once the Havanese start entering the ring, they will take about 30 minutes to finish. I think there are only 15 Havs entered and none were absent today.

I didn't see anything posted in the Premium List about bringing dogs that aren't entered, so I'm sure you can. Just make sure you CARRY your Hav(s) or put them in something confined (stroller, rolling crate or something) because some areas of this show are really crowded and not all dogs are friendly towards small hairy dogs. They can't help instinct when their owners/handlers are busy. Don't put your dog at risk by walking him/her on the grounds near other dogs and definitely NOT in the building.

Libby, I'm planning to show on Sunday. I've never shown to Mr. Sutton and am looking forward to seeing what he likes in the ring. (There are only two judges out there that I prefer not to show my dogs to.) I'll let you know if something changes and I am not going Sunday.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Oh Kimberly, if tomorrow is a just for fun, that pink sparkly outfit we were talking about might be good!

I know who Linda and Wendell are, I just am not sure if I met Piper. Is Piper a puppy?

Amanda


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Well, it depends on what you mean by "puppy". He's not a mature adult, but is a couple of months older than Piaget, so I think he must be about 10 or 11 months old now.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Not the little puppy I met a few months ago then  I was thinking it might have been one of the little guy's debut!

Amanda


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Olliesmom said:


> Oh and do you take your dogs??


Catherine, Take a peek at the front of this thread and you will see the time posted! I'll be there tomorrow with Rufus! We'll be taking his stroller and Kimberly, Sally, Julia, Lisa... hmmm anyone else??? It's going to be fun! I hope you come too!


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

I am pretty sure I can do Sunday! Anyone else?? Want to make sure you are going to be there tho Kimberly!!! Cheryl - are you going? Maybe we can go around the same time, caravan or go together??


----------



## Callalilly (Apr 30, 2007)

We'll be there today!! So excited about it, we'll be leaving in about 30 min and I hope I can find -anyone- I know! I'll be looking for Kimberly, Christy, Sally and Julia. The funny thing is I barely remember what they all look like. I need to reference the May Photo Challenge thread!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Nice meeting everyone!!! Here is one shot from today.......more to come


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Yeaaaaa Meme and Lisa~~~What a cute pic!
How did she do today?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Catherine, Lisa (Me&2Girls) and I will definitely be there tomorrow. It sounded like Sally (mintchip) might come back as well. Today, Christy (good buddy), Julia, Lisa (CallaLilly), Sally (mintchip), Lisa (Me&2Girls), Kathy, as well as Mary K (from the peninsula) and Linda from Southern California and Mary from Fresno all got to meet each other.

In addition, Christy and her husband brought Rufus over earlier to meet the Fiesta Litter. What a hoot!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I am so jealous! The pup in the photo is cute and I hope to see more photos!

Amanda


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Sounds like great fun, where are the pictures? Pictures please!!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Hopefully, Sally took some good pictures. I was honestly too busy video taping the dogs in the ring with Mary K, and marking her catalog. I don't get to sit outside the ring very often, so I took my opportunity very seriously and visited with the others as time allowed. (Christy & I visited a lot before the show, Mary & Lisa and I got to visit during the show, and Sally & Julia & I got to visit after the show. I visited with others whenever I could.) And Lisa has a wonderful family. Her son is such a gentleman and shook my hand when we were introduced. What a sweetie!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

The rest will have to wait till tomorrow AM......I have friends from East staying here tonight.I hope to get back to the Sunday but????


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Christy,Julia and Rufus


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Hopefully, Sally took some good pictures. I was honestly too busy video taping the dogs in the ring with Mary K, and marking her catalog. I don't get to sit outside the ring very often, so I took my opportunity very seriously and visited with the others as time allowed. (Christy & I visited a lot before the show, Mary & Lisa and I got to visit during the show, and Sally & Julia & I got to visit after the show. I visited with others whenever I could.) And *Lisa has a wonderful family. Her son is such a gentleman and shook my hand when we were introduced. What a sweetie!*


so true!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Callalilly said:


> We'll be there today!! So excited about it, we'll be leaving in about 30 min and I hope I can find -anyone- I know! I'll be looking for Kimberly, Christy, Sally and Julia. The funny thing is I barely remember what they all look like. I need to reference the May Photo Challenge thread!


I'm glad I got to meet you! I was lost too trying to find people and probably missed out on meeting someone! I did meet Lisa and Sally and Julia, but I needed help to pick them out! We really need forum T-shirts! :biggrin1:

I also met those adorable Fiesta babes! Yummmm puppy breath! They are so soft and warm and sweet. They're already playing bitey face and wagging their little tails! :clap2:


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

*Thanks everyone*

I just wanted to say thanks to everyone who stopped by to say hello to me yesterday at San Mateo. You are all such a wonderful, supportive group of people. I hope you had fun and I'm looking forward to seeing those that can come back today. Also, need to let you know how very lucky I am that you all took pictures. I somehow managed to delete my entire two days of show photos last night. So thanks for posting these of my girl. :cheer2:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

a few more
*Originally Posted by Havtahava 
In post #47 by Sally (mintchip), that is Bayley (bitch) and Charlotte (her handler) in the first photo. I am pretty sure that is Pink, from Florida, in the second photo. I am not positive, but I think that is Piper, from Southern California, in the third picture.

Bayley won Best of Breed on Friday and Saturday. Piper won Best of Opposite on both of those days as well.*


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Woo Hoo more photos! It is nice to get to see the forum folks as well! Rufus is so adorable and we need more photos of him!!!

Kimberly- I don't mind videos either 

Good luck to everyone today!

Amanda


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Havs and photography:whoo:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Lisa,
I must have missed reading that you were going too. Hope darling Meme and you had fun. It must have been so nice to meet everyone. Good luck with MeMe today!

Sally, great pictures of beautiful furbabies. Just loved last pictured. The furbaby has a cute face and fabulous expression.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

*I've been to better shows*

Poornima - How can I not show my beautiful girl? Although I have to say, it is a cold, miserable show. The floors are dirty and they don't have any mats for the dogs. If it wasn't local, I don't think I'd go again. Fantastic group of people however. As long as MeMe continues to have fun, we'll keep going. We'll go to the four day show in Santa Clara in February and that will be much better.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Hi Lisa,
MeMe looks so pretty. Sorry to hear that the place wasn't so great! 

I plan to attend the Santa Clara show. What are the dates for the show? I am hoping to get a stroller for my two furbabies. That reminds me, I need to find the thread for storller recommendation now! :biggrin1:

I wonder who else is going to the Santa Clara show. I met Jane (Lincoln and Scout's mom) the first time then. Hope to meet some forum members then.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:whoo:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Poornima, a lot of the Bay Area Lil Pawz folks go to that show. It's easy for everyone to get together there too. The dates are Feb 15, 16, 17, 18. (You can always check my web site for local shows too. I keep it updated with shows coming for the next several months even though the rest of it is outdated. Ha ha!)

Lisa and MeMe look like they are definitely having fun out there!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I almost forgot this one


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

MeMe looks so cute in the ring!

Poornima- I'm going to try to make the Santa Clara show. I just couldn't make the San Mateo one this weekend, as things are too hectic around here. I had company for a week at Thanksgiving and company again at Christmas. I'm worn out, but would have loved to see everyone this weekend. It sounds like everyone had fun! I'm so glad the weekend was capped with Piaget's win!


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Catherine, Cheryl, Sally, Julia, Lisa, & Kimberly, it was so nice seeing you all today! It was very exciting seeing Piaget take BOB and it was fun seeing new little MeMe as she's such a cutie! I think I made some progress having DH tag along to see his first show and he got such a kick out of seeing all you that I spend so much time online chatting with you and he knows all your baby's names! He even talked to one of the handles of a Hav and asked him how many he has at home and was shocked to hear 11 Hav's at home! I think we made great progress! Catherine and Sally my DH really enjoyed talking with you both! :biggrin1:


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

i REALLY ENJOYED MEETING HIM TOO!! HE LOVES HIS LITTLE GIRL.....THINK MORE MAY BE IN YOUR FUTURE!:biggrin1::biggrin1:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Kimberly, congratualations on Piaget's win and thanks for posting the dates for the Santa Clara show! 

Jeanne, would love to meet you at the Santa Clara show. Last time it was a lovely day and hope to meet more forum friends this time. Perhaps we can have a little get together . 

Lisa, MeMe looks so cute. I love her coloring.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

What fun today was. I got to meet some other forum members which was a great thrill. I had a couple sons here for Christmas that are grown up and on their own. They were so funny as they watched me check into this forum everyday (I had to see how Lacy was doing even on Christmas). They wanted to know why I checked in daily and when I told them I had met a few of you, my oldest son said, "MOM, don't you know that it isn't safe to meet people that you only know on line!"


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

*Wonderful Day Again*

So nice to see so many of you again today - and once more - thanks for the wonderful photos. It's much more fun to be at the shows when you win something! I was really pleased with the way MeMe's head groomed today, here's a really cute shot of her by Mary King.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Congrats Kimberly and Piaget! And I loved the pics of Lisa and MeMe in the ring - she does look so beautifully groomed! I'm sorry we missed it and I missed meeting all the local forum members since we just got back from Tahoe tonight 

I definitely plan to be at the Santa Clara show in Feb and hope we can have a mini-forum gathering then. And hopefully they will offer CERF testing then too....does anyone know anything about that yet?


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

ally, thank you for those gorgeous shots! Is that Pink? With all the long luscious caramel brown hair? I love it when that long hair moves as they make their way around the ring. She was really workin' it! 

MeMe looks great and you too! I like the shot best with her looking up at you.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

In post #47 by Sally (mintchip), that is Bayley (bitch) and Charlotte (her handler) in the first photo. I am pretty sure that is Pink, from Florida, in the second photo. I am not positive, but I think that is Piper, from Southern California, in the third picture.

Bayley won Best of Breed on Friday and Saturday. Piper won Best of Opposite on both of those days as well.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> In post #47 by Sally (mintchip), that is Bayley (bitch) and Charlotte (her handler) in the first photo. I am pretty sure that is Pink, from Florida, in the second photo. I am not positive, but I think that is Piper, from Southern California, in the third picture.
> 
> Bayley won Best of Breed on Friday and Saturday. Piper won Best of Opposite on both of those days as well.


Thanks Kimberly--I wasn't sure who was who. 
Congratulations again!
Sally


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks Kimberly! I thought that was Pink--love the hair! I recognized Charlotte too! The rest was a blank for me though. It's nice to have a little help.


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

I am glad that I will get to meet several of you at the Santa Clara show. MeMe's sister, Kaili, will be there also. I look forward to it. Great pictures.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Rufas has such pretty coloring. He reminds me a little bit of Dawna's Bunni Blu and I went head over heels the minute I saw that coat.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

JASHavanese said:


> Rufas has such pretty coloring. He reminds me a little bit of Dawna's Bunni Blu and I went head over heels the minute I saw that coat.


Well, thank you! I love his coloring too! What coat are you talking about? Rufus? or Bunni Blu?


----------



## Callalilly (Apr 30, 2007)

:whoo: Kimberly, Congratulations to you and Piaget on the win!!! That's so great! I wish I could have been there Sunday to see that. 
It was wonderful meeting you, Sally, Julia and Lisa and I was happy to see Mary Vincent and Kathy again. 

The show was overwhelming but lots of fun and Max had a great time surrounded by so many beautiful dogs. Thanks for the compliment on his manners, he's a sweetie and I'm enjoying this time with him. I have a 15 year old too, so I know what's in store.:frusty:

I'm looking forward to the show next month!


----------

